# Flipped image of myself looks different?



## darthmonkey (Jan 4, 2011)

So I took a picture of myself and compared the flipped (what I see in the mirror) and unflipped (what people see). I didn't change anything in the 2 pictures, but for some reason I look very different in the unflipped (what people see) picture... my right eye is much smaller in the unflipped (camera) image than in the flipped image (mirror)...

I've read stuff about a camera's picture of yourself looking awkward to you because your not accustomed to the photo (unflipped). So my question is: does the photo (unflipped image) of yourself look only awkward to you and not to other people?? 

Do they see what I'm accustomed to see (my flipped mirror image) or the unflipped photo?

So do people see what I see in the flipped image (mirror)??


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 4, 2011)

darthmonkey said:


> So my question is: does the photo (unflipped image) of yourself look only awkward to you and not to other people??


Probably.  Have you ever heard a recording of your voice?  Did it sound like "you"?  For me anyway, the way I perceive my voice to sound is quite different than what other people hear.  Weird, right?




darthmonkey said:


> So do people see what I see in the flipped image (mirror)??


I would assume so...


----------



## flyin-lowe (Jan 5, 2011)

So do people see what I see in the flipped image (mirror)??[/QUOTE]

Are you asking if when  person looks at you do they see the same thing you see when you look at yourself in he mirror?  If that is the question then the answer is no, the mirror image is reversed.  If that is not the question then I am sorry, and confused.


----------



## Destin (Jan 5, 2011)

:addpics:


----------

